# cant find it.....



## ftw2012 (Feb 21, 2010)

anyone know of a reliable place to get Cherry Bomb 2 with mowie wowie origins?  i think its from Reeferman....seems like i cant find it anywhere


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

hXXp://hempdepot.ca/seeds/reeferman/Cherry%20Bomb.htm

change the XX to tt


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 22, 2010)

yep...hempdepot/ca (put 3 w's in fron of that) carries reefermans seeds


----------

